
InMusic, interactive music player with instrument placement for Android - onli
http://www.inmusic.space/
======
on_and_off
Interesting to finally see some music creation apps on Android.

What has been your experience with latency ?

From what I can gather the Android team is reducing it release after release,
but only with marshmallow we are starting to see acceptable values.

